
Fran's Writings on Design and Engineering - mos_6502
http://www.frantone.com/designwritings/design_writings.html
======
cellularmitosis
She has a great YouTube channel as well! I got turned onto her channel when
Dave Jones of the EEVBlog and a group of other EE youtubers were passing
around a circuit from one of the Apollo missions.
[https://youtu.be/J0ggqY7vnAw](https://youtu.be/J0ggqY7vnAw)

------
hhh
Fran's videos are some of the most interesting out there, while managing to be
very relaxing as well. Couldn't recommend them more.

~~~
nerdponx
She's like a much, much calmer version of Dave Jones. I'm glad I found this!

------
0x445442
For all the Commodore 64 fans out there, she has a nice introductory video.

[http://www.frantone.com/designwritings/design_writings2.html...](http://www.frantone.com/designwritings/design_writings2.html#introc64)

------
51Cards
Just one more voice of support for her YouTube channel. Always informative
without being overbearing.

